# What wildlife is on your course?



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 27, 2017)

We all know that Golf Courses are havens for wildlife, 
What do you have on your course?

Saw these 2 at Whipsnade park GC today
G'day


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Sep 27, 2017)

PhilTheFragger said:



			We all know that Golf Courses are havens for wildlife, 
What do you have on your course?

Saw these 2 at Whipsnade park GC today
G'day

View attachment 23690

Click to expand...

Phil

Are they some kind or combined bag/trolley, clubs in pouch and your good to go !!


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 27, 2017)

I once counted 11 different breeds of bird on a pond at Mill Ride (while waiting for the green to clear). None of them Canada Geese either!

Encountered this rodent keeping the 15th Te of of Les Bordes 'closely cropped' 

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/Les Bordes/119-1944_IMG_zps1e69be73.jpg

For idea of size (the lady died a 2 and a half years ago).

http://i155.photobucket.com/albums/s296/foxholer/Les Bordes/119-1945_IMG_zps56c5b3ae.jpg


----------



## chrisd (Sep 28, 2017)

Isn't that a photo of you and Ian?


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2017)

used to be quite a few of them back in the early 90's. I remember doing a hill climb comp up there and they would be hopping around all over the place


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 28, 2017)

deer woodpeckers buzzards and bats and the usual suspects of brownie-red dogs and bushy-tailed rats


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2017)

Pheasants, squirrels, ducks, a woodpecker I've heard but not seen, but most interestingly (for a course in the middle of a city) a few deer.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 28, 2017)

I saw this chap while golfing in Canada last year...




(Might not be a chap!)


----------



## CliveW (Sep 28, 2017)

This time of the year, we have the odd haggis or two running across the fairway. I've never managed to get a photo of them as they are pretty quick and blend in with the heather.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 28, 2017)

From our course I've seen pods of killer whales, Minkie whales , otters, seals, artic terns, but not seen a haggis yet.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 28, 2017)

CliveW said:



			This time of the year, we have the odd haggis or two running across the fairway. I've never managed to get a photo of them as they are pretty quick and blend in with the heather.
		
Click to expand...

a few weeks ago the heather around ours was crawling with them, a few had made a right mess of a couple of the bunkers as well. All the rain we have had has sent them elsewhere now.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 28, 2017)

Rlburnside said:



			From our course I've seen pods of killer whales, Minkie whales , otters, seals, artic terns, but not seen a haggis yet.
		
Click to expand...

The Otter probably got her


----------



## drdel (Sep 29, 2017)

Usual stuff on the course but we have some weird species visit the clubhouse on Satudays


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 29, 2017)

CliveW said:



			This time of the year, we have the odd haggis or two running across the fairway. I've never managed to get a photo of them as they are pretty quick and blend in with the heather.
		
Click to expand...

Nah - that would've been Michael O'Halloran running away and trying to hide from Sevco supporters


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 29, 2017)

Surely it's too early for the Haggis season.  
On our course it's the usual Deer, Rabbits, Owls, Hawks, Sheep and the occasional member if you talk on their backswing.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 29, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			Surely it's too early for the Haggis season.  
On our course it's the usual Deer, Rabbits, Owls, Hawks, Sheep and the occasional member if you talk on their backswing.
		
Click to expand...

 You forgot to mention Sharks


----------



## CliveW (Sep 29, 2017)

Robster59 said:



			Surely it's too early for the Haggis season.
		
Click to expand...

Only slightly early for the hunting season, but the young haggii are maturing well now. the season starts next month just in time for St. Andrew's day in November.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 29, 2017)

CliveW said:



			Only slightly early for the hunting season, but the young haggii are maturing well now. the season starts next month just in time for St. Andrew's day in November.
		
Click to expand...

You should be reported to the RSPCH


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 25, 2019)

We have deer and the usual things .
Itâ€™s great to see the faces of visitors when they hear the Elephants and Lions.
Knowsley safari park is next door.

One of the members jokingly told a visitor â€œ them sheep in that field are owned by the clubâ€
He enquired â€œwhy would a golf club want sheepâ€
He replied â€œ If one of the lions gets out it will eat the sheep before it gets to the membersâ€


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 28, 2019)

A new one for me today whilst playing an away match at Bramshaw in the New Forest. As we were walking from the 13th green through some trees to the 14th tee 3 pigs appeared. Saw them again later as they crossed over the 15th fairway. Proper farmyard type pigs not wild boar.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 28, 2019)

Well, the wallabies have produced!
Caught sight of an foot high Joey bouncing around like it was going out of fashion...


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, the wallabies have produced!
Caught sight of an foot high Joey bouncing around like it was going out of fashion...
		
Click to expand...

there must be thousands of those things hopping around by now,


----------



## Robin Hood (Apr 29, 2019)

Mackems.........


----------

